# sous vide bags?



## smokerjim (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm looking to get some sous vide bags, is there any brands that are better than others, I was looking for inkbird bags since they gave me a free sous vide, but can't seem to find them, do they make the bags for the sous vide. thanks Jim


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 24, 2019)

I ordered generic disposable BPA free bags for my Foodsaver sealer to use with mine. Works great. I believe I ordered them from Amazon.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 24, 2019)

If you dont have a food saver zip lock bags wok fine.  Just lower them under water to force the air out.  I highly recommend a food saver.  You will never no how you got along with out one.  If you have one I been buying the QUART PLUS Vacuum Sealer Bags NEW SIZE 10" x 13" on amazon.  The extra room is nice.


----------



## Norwester55 (Oct 24, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> I'm looking to get some sous vide bags, is there any brands that are better than others, I was looking for inkbird bags since they gave me a free sous vide, but can't seem to find them, do they make the bags for the sous vide. thanks Jim


Probably not if they don't make vacuum sealers. I've used the "Simple Houseware" brand from Amazon for yrs and haven't had a problem with them. I bought another bargain brand there once and they were so wrinkled that they wouldn't seal.


----------



## tropics (Oct 24, 2019)

Been getting my bags from amazon
Richie


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 24, 2019)

You can get bags at great pieces at aliexpress 

JC


----------



## daveomak (Oct 25, 2019)

I buy all my bags from Lisa..  MOBETTA quality bags...  








 

*bmudd14474 Legendary Pitmaster Staff Member Administrator Group Lead OTBS Member ★ Lifetime Premier ★ *
California
As alot of you know @lisa b has been one of our site sponsors for a long time. 

If you do not know who this is our what she offers let me introduce you.





 

Lisa is the owner of Vacuum Sealers Unlimited.

As you can imagine she has all things Vacuum Sealers on her site. And if you haven't visited it in a while check it out as she recently had a face lift done on the site. 

Lisa is always here to help how she can and answer your questions. 

I know she will be along soon with the current discount code for SMF members.

Thanks for being a great sponsor Lisa.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 25, 2019)

^ ^ ^ 
Where I ordered last batch from also.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 25, 2019)

ok thanks  for all your input, appreciated.


----------



## dr k (Oct 25, 2019)

Lisa our sponsor with vacuumsealers has Ultra bags that are std and BPA and plasticizer free.  Great quality.  Great prices.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 26, 2019)

dr k said:


> Lisa our sponsor with vacuumsealers has Ultra bags that are std and BPA and plasticizer free.  Great quality.  Great prices.


thanks, I was looking through her site, she has lots of things there. not sure I want to buy a vacuum sealer right now, maybe down the road if I like the sous vide. basically just looking for a half decent bag to try it out.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> thanks, I was looking through her site, she has lots of things there. not sure I want to buy a vacuum sealer right now, maybe down the road if I like the sous vide. basically just looking for a half decent bag to try it out.




I just use the regular BPA free Vacuum Bags.
Never had a problem.
Biggest thing is to not let the machine suck juices out as far as where the heat seal strip is. The juice or any grit, sand, or seasoning will keep the seal from forming properly.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 27, 2019)

thanks for the info bear


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 22, 2019)

I just looked at the vacuum sealers unlimited site.

I didn't see any prices listed, just text saying call or email.

Can anyone with access to a PX let me know how the prices compare?
Thanks.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 22, 2019)

bill ace 350 said:


> I just looked at the vacuum sealers unlimited site.
> 
> I didn't see any prices listed, just text saying call or email.
> 
> ...


It's about a 4 click process. Click ultra bags and just follow along until you get the size you want


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 22, 2019)

ULTRA Vacuum Sealer Rolls Archives - Vacuum Sealers Unlimited
					

Ultra Vacuum Sealer Rolls HUGE, economical 50 foot long ULTRA rolls make it easy to create custom sized vacuum sealer bags. For FoodSaver, VacMaster, Weston, Cabela’s, etc. SAVE even more money when you buy by the case!




					vacuumsealersunlimited.com


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 22, 2019)

LisaB hasn't been on since mid Oct and I haven't seen any coupon codes....I'd call and see if she's offering one, can't hurt.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 22, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> It's about a 4 click process. Click ultra bags and just follow along until you get the size you want



Thanks. Prices seem really good.


----------



## urban_buy (Jul 15, 2021)

Oh, I need them too


----------



## sandyut (Jul 18, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> not sure I want to buy a vacuum sealer right now, maybe down the road if I like the sous vide. basically just looking for a half decent bag to try it out.


in that case, I have seen SV sites recommend freezer ziplock bags.  you can get all the air out with water submersion.  I have also seen folks leave the zipper part out of the water - assuming there is enough bag left unused.   here is an article stating how ziplocks work jsut fine.

"... To get started with sous vide, regular old ziplock-style bags will do just fine. In fact, in some applications they are preferable to vacuum-sealed bags. "


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 18, 2021)

daveomak said:


> I buy all my bags from Lisa..  MOBETTA quality bags...
> 
> 
> View attachment 504576
> ...


^^^^^^This^^^^^


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2021)

I've begun to shop around. I've not been happy with the last big batch I got from Lisa.

Bear


----------



## dls1 (Jul 19, 2021)

I've been cooking SV for over a dozen years, and early on I used vacuum sealed bags. Somehow, during a move, the vacuum sealer went astray, and I never bothered to replace it. I've bee using zip lock bags since in sizes from 1 quart to 2½ gallons using the water displacement method and have never had a problem. Just remember to use good quality zip lock bags and not the cheap generic ones.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 19, 2021)

I still buying those  QUART PLUS Vacuum Sealer Bags.  I really like the extra room in them.


----------



## urban_buy (Jul 23, 2021)

urban_buy said:


> Oh, I need them too


All this time, I continued to search on all platforms,but there was something wrong in every option that I found(starting from the price and ending with the quality). Recently, a friend of mine recommended this browser extension to me and said that the search and purchase process will be much easier. We should try it.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 24, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> I've begun to shop around. I've not been happy with the last big batch I got from Lisa.
> 
> Bear


What about the bags are you not happy with ??

Have you spoke with Lisa about your concerns ??

..


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 24, 2021)

daveomak said:


> What about the bags are you not happy with ??




I'm not sure if I got the same ones the last time.
The first batch I got came in individual little boxes of 100. I liked them.
The last batch came all in one big box, all stacked together. They got all curled up being relatively loose in the big box like that, and they were all a Royal PITA using, because the curl made them hard to get started in the vacuum sealer.  I asked her why they didn't come in individual boxes, and she kinda Sloughed me off. Maybe I ordered the wrong ones the last time. She could have looked in her records, but didn't seem interested. I was asking her, because I wanted to make sure if I ordered again, that I got the kind I got the first time, and not like the last time.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Jul 24, 2021)

I've had the curled bags...  They are a PITA to use...   I ended up putting a cutting board on top of them with a weight, and stored them like that....  I figured, for the price saving, a little press action was worth it....


----------

